# PSA: 2013 Gibson 335 for $1700 in GTA



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

2013 Gibson ES335 (Custom Shop Second) – Figured Top Cherry | Guitars | Markham / York Region | Kijiji

_This beautiful 2013 Gibson ES335 in mint condition has a laminated maple/poplar/maple body with a figured maple top and a mahogany neck finished in nitrocellulose gloss, a rosewood fretboard with pearloid dot inlays, 1 11/16-inch nut width with ABR-1 tune-o-matic bridge, Grover "milk-bottle" tuners with kidney buttons. This guitar was purchased from Long & McQuade as a Custom Shop second due to a defect on the bass side of the fretboard which does not affect the playability, incredible sound and beautiful looks of this iconic guitar. The guitar is priced accordingly and must be seen and played to be appreciated. It comes with a Certificate of Authenticity and the original hard-shell case. This posting is for a cash sale only (no trades). Local GTA delivery is included, shipping is extra._


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I spoke with the seller - really nice guy btw - and the guitar has a _very_ slight dip between the 7 & 12th frets. That said, I was told it plays perfectly with very respectable action and is in super clean condish. If I was closer I'd grab it but maybe someone here can benefit from this. My advice if interested: CALL this fellow (Tony) if you're serious and it could be yours. Oh, and you're welcome


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow that's an excellent deal. Wish it was closer.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

That is an incredibly good deal!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Damnit, gone.

I already have a 335 but would definitely have bought that one.


----------

